# Sigla ricette: p. de c.



## miriam-c

In alcune ricette di cucina scritte in Francese ho trovato questa sigla "p. de c." , ma non sò cosa significa. Per favore, qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie.


----------



## Corsicum

_*P*ointe *de* *c*uillère_


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas qu'on parle de "pointe de cuillère" mais plutôt de "pointe de couteau" ! Par contre, je n'ai jamais vu l'abréviation... Il s'agit d'une très petite quantité, miriam-c, est-ce que c'est cohérent avec ta recette ?


----------



## Corsicum

itka said:


> Je ne crois pas qu'on parle de "pointe de cuillère" mais plutôt de "pointe de couteau" ! Par contre, je n'ai jamais vu l'abréviation... Il s'agit d'une très petite quantité, miriam-c, est-ce que c'est cohérent avec ta recette ?


Tu as raison, bien que les deux se disent _"pointe de cuillère" ou "pointe de couteau",_ l’abréviation doit très probablement être consacrée au couteau….je cuisine peu et à la louche !
Au fait comment dit-on en Italien ? 
_Un *pizzicotto* di ....zucchero_


----------



## miriam-c

Merci bien!
Effettivamente si adatta perfettamente alla ricetta (è necessaria una minima dose di lievito). 
In Italiano diciamo "un *pizzico* di ....".
Grazie ancora.


----------

